# Company out of business, owner in hospital, will not receive t4



## Mark (Jan 19, 2011)

Last year I worked for a company. I quit, and shortly after they went out of business. The owner has been in the hospital since the company went under, and I wont be receiving a T4. What can I do?


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Mark said:


> Last year I worked for a company. I quit, and shortly after they went out of business. The owner has been in the hospital since the company went under, and I wont be receiving a T4. What can I do?


I'm pretty sure you can just make your own and see what happens. Do you have all your pay stubs?

I know for EI, if your employer won't give you a record of employment, you can just submit your info.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

From the CRA website:

*Filing a return without a slip*

If you know that you will not receive your slip on time to file your return, attach a note to your paper return stating the payer's name and address, the type of income involved, and what you are doing to get the slip. Use any stubs or statements you may have to calculate the income you have to report and any related deductions and credits you can claim. Attach the stubs or statements to your paper return. If you are filing electronically, keep all of your documents in case we ask to see them.


----------

